# 2.5 Gallon Plant Suggestions



## Trapper (May 5, 2015)

I have a 2.5 gallon tank I would like to plant up! It has some basic stuff in it just to help with ammonia. I am running a 8w, 8,000k dayllight bulb (Aqueon) in my hood. I want something that looks like grass but won't get gigantic.. I also want a nice mid and background plant. I don't like wider leafed plants like anubias, java fern and swords.... I will be using ferts and plant substrate.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Go to various web sites and look at "Foreground Plants." Maybe JDAquatics will see this and offer some suggestions. I buy 90% of my plants from him.

Have you seen Anubias nana 'petite'? I know you don't care for Anubias but 'petite' is tiny and perfect for a 2.5. Crypt 'petchii' is another nice foreground plant. Some Dwarf Sag stays small. Pygmy Chain Sword, both Narrow and Broad Leaf; Dwarf Hairgrass; Crypt Parva.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

when I think "I'm not fond of large leaf plants" my brain screams rotala, then maybe pennywart, maybe some vals?


----------



## Trapper (May 5, 2015)

What level is my lighting - high, low or medium? That's a big reason why I haven't been able to pick plants yet, I don't know where I stand!

I actually have nana 'petite' in there at the moment - just not a fan. If I can support chain swords, hair grass and dwarf sag, I'm happy. Was also looking into staurogyne repens and downoi.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

The last two do best with high light and injected CO2. Downoi is not an easy plant to grow well.

Can't help with the light thing.


----------



## Trapper (May 5, 2015)

I've grown downoi without CO2 easily, I am actually going to set up a tank just for farming it. I just don't know how it will fare in the lighting in this tank, I don't know much other than I can grow it with the lights in my other tanks hood and some Flourish.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If you don't like your 'petite', send it my way.


----------



## Trapper (May 5, 2015)

I'll send it to you if I decide I don't like it after the new plants come!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

a 6200-6700k light would work much better, 6500k being the sweet spot for plant loving spectrum.
short grasses look:
flame moss (does not like warm water-keep at or below 77f)
micro sword and mini micro sword (needs medium light)
dwarf hair grass

be wary of chain sword, it doesn't stay too small in low/medium light without co2
my pygmy narrow leaf chain sword in a 2-3g bubble bowl (goes to surface 8 inches+ tall):


----------



## Trapper (May 5, 2015)

The hood only takes a tube light so I'm kinda stuck with the light I have. Can I grow plants with it?


----------



## bserrano2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey I have a 2.5 gal tan with live plants. I got myself the aqueon 50/50 10watt lamp, and my plants are doing fine. Got an amazon sword about a month ago and it already sprouted "babies" (lol). I got it for like $8 on petco's website. If you have a minibow that uses a small tube lighting it will fit just fine.


----------

